# الأقسام التقنية > التصميم والجرافيكس >  أسئل ونحن نجيب (الفوتو شوب)

## ayman

السلام عليكم  

ان شاء الله الموضوع هذا راح يكون متجدد وانا سوف اهتم به شخصيا واجاواب على استفساراتكم عن الفوتو شوب وان لم اكن قادر على الجواب فسوف انقللكم الدروس واترجمها اذا كانت بالأنجليزية 


وسوف ابتدأ بموضوع تركيب الصور ومن خلال هذا الدرس سوف تكون قادر على تركيب الصور 



ملاحظة : لن يتم الاجابة عن الأستفسارات للأعضاء الذين تقل مشاركتهم عن 50 مشاركة ولن تقبل كلمة شكر او مشكور اذا لا يوجد لديك رد

----------


## N_tarawneh

يا عيني عليك يا أيمن / جهود مشكورة أخي العزيز / وإن شاء الله ربنا بجوزك ... :Smile: 

سؤال :- ما هو أفضل إصدار فوتو شوب بتنصحنا فيه كونك صاحب خبرة في التصميم ...؟؟؟

----------


## العالي عالي

جهود مشكور ايمن وانشاء الله الكل يستفيد

----------


## ayman

سوف نقوم بهذا الدرس بتركيب راس شخص على جسم شخص اخر 

اولا لضمان بأن الخطوات سوف تتنفذ يجب عليك اخيار 
1- auto select layer  وعند اختياره سوف تكون قادر على اختيار اي طبقة بمجرد الضغط عليها 
2- show bounding box  وعند اختيار سوف تكون قادر على تغيير حجم الطبقة مباشرة عند الضغط على احد الزوايا



1- نقوم بفتح الصورتين المراد تركيبهم عن طريق open او بالسحب 
2- نقوم بتحديد الجزء المراد تركيب عن طريق ادوات التحديد حيث يوجد لديا الكثير من ادوات التحديد منها يحدد حسب اللون ومنها على شكل مربع او دائرة ولاكن في هذا الدرس سوف اذكر ادوات التحديد الحرة والتي نستخدمها لدقتها وانها غير محددة الشكل مما تسهل علينا تحديد مناطق صعبة كالوجه



3- نختار اداة التحديد المضلعة  لدقتها وقدرتك على التحكم بها بشكل سلس 

4- بعد اختيار اداة التحديد نقوم بالضغط حول المنطقة المراد لتحديد بداية محيط التحديد و ونعيد الضغط حول المنطقة بالكامل حتى نصل لنقطة بداية المحيط ليظهر خط متحرك حول المنطقة التي قمنا بتحديدها 
5- نقوم بالضغط على المفتاحين  CTRL+J للإنشاء طبقة جديدة من المنطقة المحددة 



6- نقوم باختيار اداة التحريك حتى نستطيع ان نقوم بتحريك المنطقة المراد تحريكها 



7- نقوم بتصغير او تكبير الطبقة حتى تتناسب مع الصورة وذلك بالضغط على احد زوايا الصور والأستمرار بالضغط على مفتاح  SHIFT  للمحافظة على تناسب الطبقة المراد تغيير حجمها 



8- نقوم باختيار اداة الممحاة (المحاية )  ونضغط على كبسة اليمين بأي مكان بالصورة حتى نقوم بتعديل خواص الممحاة  ونتأكد من ان حدة الحواف تساوي صفر 
9- نقوم بمحي اطراف الطبقة التي قمنا بتركيبها  حتى تتناسب مع الصورة





وبذلك تكون العملية قد انتهت بنجاح وتفضلو الصورة النهائيا لصور الدرس  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> يا عيني عليك يا أيمن / جهود مشكورة أخي العزيز / وإن شاء الله ربنا بجوزك ...
> 
> سؤال :- ما هو أفضل إصدار فوتو شوب بتنصحنا فيه كونك صاحب خبرة في التصميم ...؟؟؟



اخي نادر جميع اصدارت الفوتوشب لها نفس النواءة ولاكن بكل اصدار يوجد بعض الإضفات البسيطة التي تسهل عليك التصميم 


وافضل نسخة من الفوتو شوب هي النسخة الثامنة CS  لأنها  تحتاج للذاكرة قليل ليس بحجم النسخة الحدثية التي تجعل عملية التصميم بطيئة جدا على الأجهزة المتواضعة

----------


## N_tarawneh

مشكور يا أيمن / وانا عندي النسخة الثامنة / ورح أبلش أطبق معك من اليوم ...

أبدعت ... :Smile:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

مشكور والله جهد رائع بس اذا ممكن تزودني برابط التحميل للبرنامج :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> مشكور والله جهد رائع بس اذا ممكن تزودني برابط التحميل للبرنامج


عمي عمار اخونا Xitooo  قام بأحضار روابط جميع النسخ مع السيريال  هذا رابط الموضوع 
http://www.al79n.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1194

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> عمي عمار اخونا Xitooo  قام بأحضار روابط جميع النسخ مع السيريال  هذا رابط الموضوع 
> http://www.al79n.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1194


شكرا البرنامج بنزل

----------


## N_tarawneh

شو يا ايمن ما لقيت غير تامر حسني / هسى بتولع الدنيا على راسك ...  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> شو يا ايمن ما لقيت غير تامر حسني / هسى بتولع الدنيا على راسك ...


ههههههههههههه والله صادق,,,, لو يشوفوك نبات الكليه ههههههه هذا تامر حبيب الشعب ولو

----------


## ayman

> شو يا ايمن ما لقيت غير تامر حسني / هسى بتولع الدنيا على راسك ...



انا عملت هيك عمدا حتى الفت انتباه الجميع للموضوع وصورة تامر جبتها من المنتدى :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

بس مش  زابطه كثير / شعر وجه مهلّب ...  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> بس مش  زابطه كثير / شعر وجه مهلّب ...


كيف يعني مهلب؟ بس حسب فهمي كان في سواد على شعر نانسي علشان هيك ما شلتو 
تاني اشي والله طلعت شغلة بتعب انك تعمل درس مش هينة انا ما صدقت اني اخلص  :Db465236ff:  
\اي استفسار انا جاهز انت اطلب عمي نادر وانا جاهز

----------


## ayman

معقولة مافي احد حاب يتعلم الفوتو شوب!!!!!!

----------


## قصي مصطفى

اريد منك بعض المساعدة حول كيفية رسم هذه الالوان على رأس الصقر وخاصة ان الريش ظاهر تحت الالوان واريد منك ان تكون الاجابة مفصله لاني مبتدء بالفوتوشوب واليك هذه الصوره للتوضيح وشكراً لك كثير

----------

